# 100 torque or avet sx mc or mxl



## fshgut (Sep 10, 2010)

any opinions . for chunking and diistance casting.im a newb.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*Penn TRQ 100 Star drag*

I "graduated" from a Penn 209 to this reel. The difference is night and day. It is small and "stocky" with a MONSTER drag. It seems like a cadillac when I fish it. As far as distance goes, I think it can be thrown a long way I'm just not good caster. I can only manage 419 feet with an 8oz pyramid and a "fake" bait using a homemade clip down rig while throwing into the cornfield (cut of course). This was with a 10' Ugly Stik rod. I'm sure that a good caster with a better rod could throw into the stratosphere with this reel. My 2 cents. Chris


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

when u threw that rig 419 feet ....you should of started calling yourself a great caster


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*no way!!*

419' compared to what some of the guys on this forum throw is nothing. Buth thanks for the words of encouragement. Chris.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Ichabod said:


> 419 feet with an 8oz pyramid and a "fake" bait using a homemade clip down rig while throwing....a 10' Ugly Stik rod.


Jeff is right...this is an outstanding effort.


----------



## fshgut (Sep 10, 2010)

419ft is great i am still learning on a squidder and would like to know the size 
difference on these reels.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*which reels for size comparison?*

Are you talking about the reels in the original inquiry or your squidder versus another reel?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

419' with a 10' ugly stick, 8oz and fake bait is great casting.

Tommy


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

*Are y'all kidding me?*

Seriously, are y'all just picking on me? I forgot to mention in my initial post that the TRQ100 is a fairly heavy reel. Probably not an issue for fishing with bait but it's probably too heavy for fishing with plugs/lures.

On a side note, Mr. Farmer do you live in Wilmington or Rocky Point NC? I was trying to figure out how far it is from me to you as I am interested in a rod.

Chris.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

My mailing address is in Rocky Point but I actually live closer to Hampstead, which is about 15 miles NE of Wilmington.

Tommy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

not picking on you.
with that rod/reel and 8nbait,that is 1 heck of a cast!


----------

